# Trade API PO2 test for DKH/ALk



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

Folks, 
I accidentally purchased 2 new API Phosphate test kits. I need a ALK / DKH test kit (prefer API) someone wanna trade me one?
LMK


----------



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

*correct*

whoops seems like API doesn't make a saltwater DKH test anymore, so anyone will do.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*kits*

from what I discovered years ago api kits saltwater and freshwater kits are identical , if I was your I would invest into salifert test kits they are easy to use and way more accurate , they do not use color charts to pick numbers ...


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

jeremyan7 said:


> whoops seems like API doesn't make a saltwater DKH test anymore, so anyone will do.


They do but they call it a KH kit and it's for both Fresh and Saltwater.

https://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aquarium/product_info.php?products_id=1551

Have said that though, I agree with Tom...Salifert is the way to go.


----------

